# Jan-Feb 2013 group



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Please post details if you are moving to Australia in Jan-Feb 2013. Also please post if you are moving from one place to another within Australia during this period.

Cheers


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Planning to move to Sydney in Feb.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Landing in Sydney on 31st jan morning.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi KB,

Are you going for shared accomodation? Any idea on arrangements that can be made before landing?

Regards


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

ya, would like to go for shared acco. until i get a job. still 2 months to go so i am not actively looking for it right now....but i heard that you can find from gumtree and some other websites. will go thru posts later some time to figure it out. u sud get a temporary hostel etc for 3-4 days and search for home physically.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi! I am planning to move to Melbourne in Jan/Feb 2013. Stuck with the job hunt thing!

Regards,
Aditi


----------



## heretic (Aug 28, 2012)

Hyderabad to Sydney on Jan 10, 2013 with family. Crashing in relative's place. Have to look for a job after I reach there. Am a web developer with 8 yrs of exp.


----------



## sairam786 (Oct 27, 2012)

will be moving to sydney around last week dec - 1 st week Jan 2013 , looking for an apartment near parramatta, sydney which i can share with Indian 

Anyone interested can message me 

Thanks


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Moving on 14th Jan with my wife to Melbourne from New Delhi. Plan is to book a shared accommodation through airbnb.com for a week during which I should be able to get an independent accommodation.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Sri,

Posting on website airbnb.com seems to be costly as it is on per night basis. I contacted some people and found that it is somewhat cheaper.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

msonalkar said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> Posting on website airbnb.com seems to be costly as it is on per night basis. I contacted some people and found that it is somewhat cheaper.


Where is it cheaper? Please share your information.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> Where is it cheaper? Please share your information.


I contacted people on gumtree.com

Regards


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Getting accomodation in first two weeks of Jan will be bit difficult as people will be enjoying Christmas holiday outings.


----------



## Rajeshpiri (Nov 15, 2012)

How will be job market in Jan. As far as I know many people will be moving in Jan in expectation of job in new year. Whether there will be more people than jobs?

Thanks


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Job market is good till date compared to other countries. So expecting to absorb most of the migrants adding in the job market in Jan-Feb.

Cheers


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

What is your preffered mode for searching job on internet?. I guess there will be huge immigration to Aus in Jan- Feb.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

May be in Jan we can find many post related to accomodation search.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

msonalkar said:


> What is your preffered mode for searching job on internet?. I guess there will be huge immigration to Aus in Jan- Feb.


Everyone I know who is immigrating is immigrating in mid Jan or early Feb. Its both good & bad news I suppose. Good because my assessment that job market will be good in Jan & Feb is correct because so many other ppl think the same. 

OTOH, it is bad because supply may match demand & would lessen the chances of getting a job.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

srivasu said:


> Everyone I know who is immigrating is immigrating in mid Jan or early Feb. Its both good & bad news I suppose. Good because my assessment that job market will be good in Jan & Feb is correct because so many other ppl think the same.
> 
> OTOH, it is bad because supply may match demand & would lessen the chances of getting a job.


I think the same too. But then what alternatives do we have..

Regards,
Aditi


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Aditi said:


> I think the same too. But then what alternatives do we have..
> 
> Regards,
> Aditi


Many of my friends, who are already in Australia, has advised me to get job as early as possible even it is on contract. Once you are able to survie there with some local experience, then you can search for expected salary and profile.

Regards


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

msonalkar said:


> Many of my friends, who are already in Australia, has advised me to get job as early as possible even it is on contract. Once you are able to survie there with some local experience, then you can search for expected salary and profile.
> 
> Regards


True! But most of us would be migrating around mid-Jan-Feb to "to get job as early as possible even it is on contract" since that is when the job market would open. So the going may get tough for some of us!!

Regards,
A


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Lets put our best! If we are able to get through this phase, it means we have real market value.

Cheers


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Aditi said:


> True! But most of us would be migrating around mid-Jan-Feb to "to get job as early as possible even it is on contract" since that is when the job market would open. So the going may get tough for some of us!!
> 
> Regards,
> A


I think more resource availability will have impact on contract/ permanent pay rate. But the demand is expected to be enough to accomodate the job seekers. Also new visa policy restrict the inflow based on job skill shortages which is very positive sign for those who are planning to search job.

Regards


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

msonalkar said:


> I think more resource availability will have impact on contract/ permanent pay rate. But the demand is expected to be enough to accomodate the job seekers. Also new visa policy restrict the inflow based on job skill shortages which is very positive sign for those who are planning to search job.
> 
> Regards



Sounds a little promising!! Lets see!

A


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

busiaussie said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please post details if you are moving to Australia in Jan-Feb 2013. Also please post if you are moving from one place to another within Australia during this period.
> 
> Cheers


Yes jan17th we land in perth.


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello Everybody,
We (Me and my wife) are planning to move to Sydney on 4th March 2013. Let us be in touch. Thanks for starting this post.

BTW..I am a Business Intelligence Consultant with 8 yrs of experience.

Cheers


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

rdongre said:


> Hello Everybody,
> We (Me and my wife) are planning to move to Sydney on 4th March 2013. Let us be in touch. Thanks for starting this post.
> 
> BTW..I am a Business Intelligence Consultant with 8 yrs of experience.
> ...


Hi I am planning on getting there(Sydney) with my family on the 2nd of march, 2013. Maybe we can exchange email addresses. What do you think?


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

stbaugh13 said:


> Hi I am planning on getting there(Sydney) with my family on the 2nd of march, 2013. Maybe we can exchange email addresses. What do you think?


Sure. I have PM ed you my email address.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks,

Am planning to move in some time around mid 2013. How are you guys going about your job search and stuff ?


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Am planning to move in some time around mid 2013. How are you guys going about your job search and stuff ?


Seek .coma and linkedin is main source.


----------



## clodine (Dec 27, 2012)

Landing in Sydney on 12st feb morning from Italy


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

clodine said:


> Landing in Sydney on 12st feb morning from Italy


Hey mate, How you arranged for accomodation n all ? .Any clues ?


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

Try on gumtree. Depends which city you landing???


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

sudip63 said:


> Try on gumtree. Depends which city you landing???


I am landing NSW...And looking for shared accomodation in sydney.Shud be march 1st Week


----------



## clodine (Dec 27, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Hey mate, How you arranged for accomodation n all ? .Any clues ?



Hi Arpitwaj,
not yet. I've booked the fly yesterday. However I think to reserve a room or better a bed-place in an hostel for the first period, and then I would rent a room in a shared flat, and you?


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

clodine said:


> Hi Arpitwaj,
> not yet. I've booked the fly yesterday. However I think to reserve a room or better a bed-place in an hostel for the first period, and then I would rent a room in a shared flat, and you?


Since i will be landing March ..Yet to book a ticket. But surely, Will be looking shared accomdation as you told. 
Keep updating on your progress. .Cheers !!!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

busiaussie said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Post your requirement on gumtree. Also you can check there already posted requirement, where people are offering rental accommodation.


Thanks mate! I am already chasing Gumtree:focus:

Do update your signature.

Goodluck


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Thanks mate! I am already chasing Gumtree:focus:
> 
> Do update your signature.
> 
> Goodluck


Hii,

I have Heard on few forums that if you are not in Australia ( Australian ip).. Your response will not get shown in gumtree.. For eg: you new post or your response to any advert in Gumtree...
I am not 100% sure on this, but some others can confirm...

Regards
RK


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I have Heard on few forums that if you are not in Australia ( Australian ip).. Your response will not get shown in gumtree.. For eg: you new post or your response to any advert in Gumtree...
> I am not 100% sure on this, but some others can confirm...
> ...


I am not sure about this, but when I had posted requirement, I have got good response.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

msonalkar said:


> I am not sure about this, but when I had posted requirement, I have got good response.


I am still to find any positive response against mine requirements..


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Frnds,

Can any one provide a Company which deals with "Ship Cargo" from India to Sydney . I am planning to take my TV , some household utility stuff.


----------

